# Lyft Tax Info



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

This may have already been answered (although I searched and was unable to find it) . Lyft did not issue me a 1099, so my tax professional is asking me for Lyft's TAX ID # and address. Does anyone know this?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

You are an independent contractor and the tax return you complete will not ask for this information.
1099Misc only issued if you received $600 or more directly from Lyft for things like promotions, bonuses, and adjustments.
1099K only issued if you did over $20,000 in rider payments and 200 or more rides.

Not sure why your tax professional is asking for their TAX ID and address.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

They still are, anyone have this info?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

crowuber said:


> They still are, anyone have this info?


Ask them why they need the tax ID and address. It's not necessary unless there is something we're missing here. Why should they be holding up your return for unnecessary information?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

crowuber said:


> This may have already been answered (although I searched and was unable to find it) . Lyft did not issue me a 1099, so my tax professional is asking me for Lyft's TAX ID # and address. Does anyone know this?


Log into Lyft.com, you will see tax information there.
Or here is the link.
https://www.lyft.com/drive/tax-information


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

It doesn't show for me, can anyone just not reply with "you don't need it" and give me the info if you have it?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

crowuber said:


> It doesn't show for me, can anyone just not reply with "you don't need it" and give me the info if you have it?


https://eintaxid.com/company/208809830-lyft,-inc./


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

This information is easily gotten in a search on the internet. 

EIN 20-8809830
Lyft Corp. Office
548 Market Street
Suite 68514
San Francisco 94104
!-855-946-7433


----------

